# e-bike in Catalonia Pyrenees



## Llivia (20 Dec 2020)

I want to show you some videos of my pyrenees that I hope you like


Tuc der Òme 8.965 ft ASL

Enjoy.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Dec 2020)

Nice


----------



## Llivia (21 Dec 2020)

Pic de Mortiers 8.545 ft


----------



## Llivia (21 Dec 2020)

Bony del Manyer 9.215 ft

If like remember Click the like button on youtube, please !!

Merry Christmas !!


----------



## Llivia (23 Dec 2020)

Vallter - Núria 2807 mtrs


----------



## Llivia (26 Dec 2020)

Marimanha


----------



## Llivia (30 Dec 2020)

Monturull 2760 mtrs


----------



## Llivia (17 Jan 2021)

Balandrau 2.585 Mtrs


----------



## Llivia (20 Jan 2021)

Puigmal 2.915 Mtrs


----------



## Llivia (28 Jan 2021)

Coma d'Or 9.250 ft


----------



## Llivia (6 Mar 2021)

Pic Negre d'Envalira 2.823 Mtrs Andorra


----------



## Llivia (16 Mar 2021)

Ribes - Noucreus


----------



## Llivia (23 Mar 2021)

Coma d'Or 2017 2.830 Mtrs


----------



## Llivia (8 Apr 2021)

Puig Pedrós 2.915 Mtrs


----------



## Llivia (22 Apr 2021)

Coma d'Or 2.820 Mtrs

Coma d'Or


----------



## Llivia (2 Jul 2021)

El Punxó


----------



## Llivia (8 Jul 2021)

View: https://youtu.be/qmZW1R6Rdv4


----------



## mustang1 (9 Jul 2021)

That is spectacular... thanks for sharing!


----------



## Llivia (23 Dec 2021)

View: https://youtu.be/YDIn5XLeI3w


----------



## Llivia (17 Jun 2022)

View: https://youtu.be/vM5SaN3K3GM


----------



## Llivia (21 Nov 2022)

View: https://youtu.be/zpRc7f5NNLY


----------



## Llivia (4 Jan 2023)

View: https://youtu.be/kUEezm8xTQ0


----------

